# Want a motherboard which supports both AMD am2 and AMD  am3 processors



## Nikko Bellic (May 4, 2011)

OK, I want a motherboard which supports both am2 and am3 processors.
Now I have a AMD ATHLON 64 x2 4000+ @ 2.1 GHz. I'm buying a new Gigabyte motherboard - 880gm-ud2h. It supports only am3 processors. Tell me a nice motherboard which supports both those sockets.
NOTE: *Motherboard must have pci-e 16 slot.
*DDR3 R.A.M slots.


Current config is:-

*AMD Athlon x2 64 4000+ @ 2.1 ghz
msi K9MM-V
Zion ddr2 ram 2x1
WD HDD 160gig
15" intex**NO VIDEO CARD*


----------



## Cilus (May 4, 2011)

Only AM2+ motherboards support both AM3 and AM2/Am2+ processors and AM3 boards only support AM3 processors. Now none of the AM2+ boards come with with DDR3 ram slots. So there is no such board exists having support for AM3 and AM2+/AM2 CPU and DDR3 ram support.


----------



## topgear (May 5, 2011)

@ OP - cilus is right - you won't be able to use DDR3 rams with your current CPU  if you want to get a mobo having DDR3 ram slot.

For that you need to buy a new AM3 CPU anyway.


----------

